# Buying the farm



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Just had to share this as I am so excited I can barely stand it. We have been given the opportunity to buy 10 acres of the farm where my horses live. A very good deal, and it includes a HUGE barn which we are hoping to convert into a house & workshop. There is also a pad for a double-wide mobile home, which will be the floor for my new barn, and a huge field out back. Well, septic and hydro are already in place which makes everything a lot easier plus it's a beautiful property- fruit trees, excellent soil (but some drainage problems). Gonna be very busy for a while, it looks like!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent! Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, so it took a while but the deal is done. We take possession Jan 1 and move in next spring. It's going to be hard work but it's a great deal because we are doing a straight trade for our house (which is nothing special- 2 bdrm on 1/2 acre). Our new horse barn is nearly finished and they are in their stalls. Now we have to get busy on the barn/house conversion which will be the BIG job!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whew, so glad you really did buy an acreage. When you said you bought the farm I tho't someone had passed away.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha no but I thought I would before this ever happened!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats! I know how nerve racking it can be! We got into a bidding war on our farm. 80 acres and a cool but TOTALLY outdated house. Finally won but it took us a year to gut the house and move in! Two years later we are still missing trim and kitchen cabinet doors  I don't care, we got out of a flood plain, no more 2am emergency evacuations!
Hang in there!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats! We hoped to do the same, buy a farm, but couldn't work things out. Instead, we rented a farmstead. No buildings or anything. Just a well, sewer and the land. Never thought it would be so much work just getting it ready for the horses and moving a trailer there. It'll be great once things are finally done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Whew, so glad you really did buy an acreage. When you said you bought the farm I tho't someone had passed away.


I had the exact same thought when I saw the postings title.


----------

